# I did it



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Many people told me I wouldn't be able to do it but I have

I took my 40breeder and made it a Congo biotope tank 

Livestock:
One random syno (idk what species)
9 Congo tetras
2 pairs of mated kribensis (4 total)

So far I have had 0 aggression between the two pairs, I made each end of the tank heavily wooded and planted and left the middle pretty barren this seems to have kept the pairs on opposite sides and their territories seperate too.

So just reporting my success


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

That is awesome. Congrats on your success thus far!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I went to like 7 lfs around me to find the fish I wanted 

It was hard finding female kribensis for some reason and even harder to find male Congo tetras


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

male congo tetras are about all you can find on aquabid..


----------

